# Ashyton Defibaughs first buck



## Thatsalimit (Sep 8, 2008)

Way to go Ashyton!


----------



## HVAC-MAN (Jun 20, 2007)

Good job Ashyton, that is a nice buck!!! sammy cappelli


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Great job! Many more to come!


----------



## saugeye_nut (Apr 7, 2007)

great job ashyton nice buck. mike you must be a proud papa.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats!...that's a great buck!


----------



## Stoshu (Nov 6, 2004)

Congrat's on the the nice buck Ashyton ! ! ! ! Many more to come ! ! ! 

Those smiles are what it's all about ! ! ! !


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

NICE BUCK for sure...............CONGRATS !!


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

so mike i see your daughter can get a a nice buck but wheres yours. lol


----------

